# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Lions In The Garden Concert Tonight at Hope Gardens Kingston

## CrazyTracy

This will be an epic show benefiting some worthy causes! A few tix are still available as well as rooms if anyone is interested?!

----------


## CrazyTracy

If I wanted this on the Kingston Board I would have posted it there...sheesh...the point was for people in Negril to see it...EVERYONE in Town is aware of it...whatever!

----------

